# General > Reunions >  Desperately seeking Susan.....‏

## Colin Johnston

A corny title I know, but perhaps it will catch someone's attention :-)

I am trying to get in touch with Susan Deans (Soosin), who started at Thurso High around 1976.

If anyone has her contact details, I would be so grateful if you could let me know.

Thank you in advance to anyone who can help.

Fingers crossed, Colin.

----------


## billy5000

sometimes memories are better and you could be left dissapointed if you manage to find her...

But i wish you the BEST of luck and i hope someone can point you in the right direction!!!

try FB if you have not already or leave an ad in the local supermarket advertising boards if she is still in the area!!(you never know)


Good luck mate! :Smile:

----------

